# Transom Window installation question



## Ladybird (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello,
I am wondering if it is possible to install a decorative transom window that is intended to go over a door as a fixed window in a wall. Thank you.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Interior wall, exterior wall?
What is wall construction?


----------



## Ladybird (Sep 14, 2009)

Exterior wall. Oh, sorry, didn't see your question re: construction. It is stucco over standard 2x6. New construction.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 18, 2007)

It should work.
What is the style and make?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

There should be a structural header over that door. Dependant on the ceiling and wall height, it may, or may not be, a no-go. 

If you do have enough ceiling and wall height, you'd have to take the wall apart, and install a structural header higher up, near the top wall plate, in order to install an overhead door transom. 
Such a project is a little over the average DIY level of skill. You might want to hire a qualified contractor to at least handle the structural portion of the project - if you were faced with such. In just about every area, this would also require a Building Permit.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Look on the exterior bottom side, just below the glass in the frame, there should be weep holes to let rain water out of the assembly. If there are, look at the sides, there *MAY *be some in that short frame as well.* If so*, install those (short frame) weep holes down.* If not* any on short sides but are on one long side, I would not recommend it for this application. (Unless weep holes were added OR the window is protected from rain and hoseing off with water). Water will fill the interior track or cavity at the bottom and the very least, grow mold. http://chicagowindowexpert.com/2009/04/22/types-of-window-leaks-glazing-leaks/
Be safe, Gary


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry I read your question wrong. I was answering using the window in a vertical instead of horizontal application. As others have said, yes it will work. If over 24" wide, you'll need a header above it. The header size is determined by the load above, roof span, # of floors above, and beam bearing points. 
Be safe, Gary


----------

